
Out with the Caraway, in with the Ginger: 50 Years of American Spice Consumption - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/out-with-the-caraway-in-with-the-ginger-50-years-of-american-spice-consumption/
======
matt_morgan
Interesting. I have a history of food service jobs (way back) and a spice
shelf deeper than most. I haven't used any of my big jar of caraway in years,
but the spices you typically see in Indian food are used everywhere now.

~~~
abrowne
We just need a Tunisian food trend. I had to go buy some caraway to make a
_tabil_ spice blend for a fennel couscous.

------
TylerE
Those graphs...ugh. Including so many points that the noise overwhelms the
data is NOT helpful.

~~~
cdcarter
Actually, I'd say the jitter is low enough that noise isn't really an issue
here. Yea, you could drop every other point easily, but the meaning is pretty
clear.

